

Realtime Dns Tool w/ IPv6 Support - nitinag
https://www.misk.com/tools/
- Queries all common dns records together (A, AAAA, CNAME, MX, TXT, SRV)
- Reverse DNS and FCrDNS
- Specific nameserver support
- IPv4 + IPv6
======
p1mrx
Your claim of "IPv6 support" is inaccurate:

    
    
      - There are no AAAA records on {www,ns1,ns2,smtp}.misk.com
      - It cannot query other name servers using IPv6:
        https://www.misk.com/tools/#dns/ipv6-only.tlund.se

~~~
nitinag
>> It cannot query other name servers using IPv6

Thanks for pointing that use case out. I'll get support for resolving IPv6
Only hostnames added in.

    
    
      Existing IPv6 Support:
      AAAA Lookup - https://www.misk.com/tools/#dns/arin.net
      IPv6 Reverse Dns & FCrDNS - https://www.misk.com/tools/#dns/2001:500:4:13::80
      IPv6 Traceroute - https://www.misk.com/tools/#traceroute/2001:500:4:13::80
      IPv6 Whois - https://www.misk.com/tools/#whois/2001:500:4:13::80

